
Netscape co-founder's new venture: Google Nest, but for mansions (2017) - hhs
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/11/netscapes-jim-clark-commandscape-is-nest-for-big-buildings.html
======
PaulHoule
It would be a fun job to wire a mansion with Cat 6 or 6A mansion, install hubs
for all wireless technology (Zigbee, Z-Wave, BLE, WiFi, DECT, ...)

It gets difficult even to cover a 2200 sq foot or so space, such as an old
farmhouse. Right now I am cutting an Ethernet cable to install my SmartThings
hub close to the bedroom so it can hear the Sengled switch that controls the
lightstrip in the bedroom closet that connects to the hue hub with a powerful
radio

I had trouble with the lights not turning on when the switch was pressed
reliably. Investigation revealed that if the distance was too great, the
devices would attempt error recovery that would sometimes succeed, other times
fail.

Few homeowners are that dedicated.

